

Google planning to launch thousands of satellites - nkoren
http://www.parabolicarc.com/2014/02/16/google-planning-son-teledesic/

======
valarauca1
As an avid sailor I hope this to make a new kind of low earth orbit satellite
internet. Current plans are stupid expensive. 5,000 to 15,000 is a lot for a
harden receiver. But its a one time cost. The 150-500 a month for 150-350kb/s
internet WITH a ~20GB monthly data cap is outrageous.

Also low 'earth' internet would fix a lot of the latency issues involved with
the 1 second latency tax for GEO satellites.

